

Snowden recommends switching to SpiderOak for cloud storage - dtournemille
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/07/17/snowden-says-drop-dropbox-use-spideroak/?mod=trending_now_4

======
xxxmadraxxx
...or keep your cloud data outside the USA entirely.

Jottacloud is a Dropbox clone based in Norway and subject to their much
tighter data privacy laws. Their datacentres are also powered by green hydro-
electricity (if that floats your hippy boat).

I've been using Jottacloud since Dropbox really flicked everyone the Vs by
appointing Condoleeeeezzzzaaaa to the board. At first it was a bit flakey and
didn't always sync changes instantly, but it's definitely got a lot better
over the last couple of months and seems pretty much on a par with Dropbox
now. Biggest drawback for me is no Linux client yet, but this is supposedly in
the pipeline.

[http://www.jottacloud.com/signup?referer=2166DD2B220919EFE10...](http://www.jottacloud.com/signup?referer=2166DD2B220919EFE102857971D91B22)

DISCLAIMER: Above is obviously my referral link. Using it gets us both an
extra 5GB. Strip the referral ID if you don't want to use it.

